# Is my lop too young to breed?



## d&afarms (Oct 7, 2009)

I know everyone one says that maturity is the best over age. I have a pedigree holland lop doe that is 4 months old. She is already weighing over 4lbs, looking at her private area it has developed as well as some of my 8 month old does. Would it be ok to breed her or should I still wait. She is very calm and sweet. She is also the same size as my 8 month old does if not a little bigger? Thanks so much


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 7, 2009)

I don't know if this is the same in rabbits but in alpacas the larger girls actually aren't as mature inside as they look on the outside. Their organs don't necessarily mature at the same rate.


----------



## trestlecreek (Oct 8, 2009)

Personally, I would wait until at least 6 months of age.


----------



## d&afarms (Oct 8, 2009)

ok, thats what I will do. I was planning on waiting anyway, just a little curious to what others that are more experienced in this thought. Thanks


----------



## trestlecreek (Oct 8, 2009)

I always watch mine mature to know for sure when to breed.
Some does need longer than 6 months, but some big broody does can be bred at 6 months.


----------



## d&afarms (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks so much, Yea she is about the size of me 8 month old Doe and acts really broody already thats why I was wondering. Online searching about them some people were saying 3 months. So thats why I was going to ask the people on here that have been doing it for a while and a more familiar. I really do appreciate it. Thanks April


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Nov 5, 2009)

Personaly I would never breed a doe at 3 months, I don't know where you are reading that online. Maybe for the meat breeds?

 They say the small to med. breeds can be bred for the first time at 5-6 months.
 The large breeds 6-8 months, giants 9.


----------

